# Help with OC and RivaTuner. Am I ready?



## Gui7arFreak (Apr 25, 2008)

I've successfully put together my first build and here are my specs. My processor is idling around 28 to 30 degrees C. I'm using an arctic freezer pro which seems to be running at a very slow fan speed, my PC health status reports around 1000 RPMs.

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0Ghz
4GB Corsair DDR2
eVGA 9800GT
Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3R Motherboard
Corsair 650 watt PSU

RivaTuner is a bit high end for me. I'm trying to figure out how to directly control my arctic freezer pro fan (if I can make it run faster, or if I even need to) and my 9800GT fan (which is only running at 30% according to nTune, so I have to reset it to 75% every time I restart my PC).

So I'm a little confused at what I should be looking at in terms of temps. If anyone could suggest the best temp monitoring software I could find, I'd be greatful, as well as some tips on if I'm ready to OC this rig. Thanks TSF.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

You have an evga card, download their Precision utility from their website, real easy to use. It should be on the disk that came with the video card as well.


----------



## Lead3 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,
Those are pretty good idle temps for the processor. What are they under load? The CPU fan will increase as needed.
A good site for info on Gigabyte boards is:

http://forums.tweaktown.com/f69/

I've used EVGA Precision and it works okay but it lacks contol over the automatic fan profile. I like Rivatuner just for the fan control but it has alot more to offer for OC.
You can get info on Rivatuner here:

http://forums.guru3d.com/forumdisplay.php?f=54


----------

